# Is this DP???



## Exempt (Nov 20, 2006)

I have been having a problem for the passed 4 days now, and I hope you guys can help me out... I really dont like alot of ppl too know, but I do smoke weed on occasion, maybe once every few months... Not a big deal... Well I decided to smoke with a friend Weds night... It was the rest of a joint I had, Ive smoked on it a few times already the last few weeks and have been fine the day after... Well Thursday (day after I smoked) I woke up feeling fine (other than the day after groggyness u feel after smoking), but I wasnt high or feeling high at all... Well I went out with a friend to look at a car hes thinking of buying, and when we were over there it just hit me out of nowhere... The only way I can describe it is, its like Im having all the negative effects of being high, inability to concentrate, short term memory loss, lightheaded ness, and just over all not feeling like whats happening at the time is really happening... Its like I have a permanent bad buzz or something... Well I figured it would go away after a while, and I had that day off work so I wasnt too worried about it... So Friday I woke up, again feeling fine, got dressed went to work, and bam out of nowhere it came again! It was so bad I had to go home early, scared to drive my car home, but no way in hell I was going to leave my car up there all night... Well here it is Sunday, and Im STILL feeling like this!! Now Im really freaking out! I dont know what to do... I tried taking showers, drinking fluids (to try and clean any remnance of THCs out of my body), sleep obviously helps because when I wake it goes away for a while but it comes right back afterwards... I used to smoke all the time back in the day and NEVER experienced anything like this... Tomm I have decided to go see a doctor, but I doubt they will really be able to help me...

At first I thought it was the weed just lasting for a long time, even tho everything Ive read says its impossible... So I found my way here and was reading the thread about how marijuana can trigger DP... Now Im wondering if this isnt whats going on...

A little bit of history here, I have had DP episodes in the passed... Tho I didnt know what to call them (until I found my way here just tonight and have been reading)... The thoughts of "am I real? is this real?" ect... But they never lasted very long... This dosnt feel like those, in those episodes when I "come too" my heart is racing and Im scared crapless... But the main thing is I can make myself snap out of those... This I cannot... And with what Im experiencing now, I almost feel worryfree of sorts... Not exactly worry free, because I am worried... But almost like an intoxicated state...

Also, please forgive me if this post is all over the place here, this post is a combination of one I posted elsewhere looking for help, and some info I just added now...

So does this sound like DP?


----------



## Exempt (Nov 20, 2006)

Well I went to the doctor today... She checked for diabetes, which came back negative, and took some blood work to have a test ran for a thyroid problem... She said if its not one of those 2 things, it is probably mentall... So she also gave me some samples of Cymbalta for the time being... She said if the blood work comes back negative, she will prescribe me some paxil... I dont know if anyone has ever experienced either of the 2... But I took the Cymbalta before going out too eat tonight... Big mistake... I had a bad feeling of nausia and hot flashes while at the resturant... And the worse part is, it did nothing to my DP...


----------

